# Euro car parts/CP4L discount codes



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Anyone else noticed they aren't running discount codes on detailing stuff anymore? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

ECP prices for detailing stuff is crazy. Even after the biggest discount codes they are usually still overpriced. 

I guess that detailing stuff isn't essential and they have to stop promoting it.


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Eturty said:


> Anyone else noticed they aren't running discount codes on detailing stuff anymore?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


It's probably deemed non-essential and they don't want to be delivering it currently anyway


----------



## HOW5ER (Aug 11, 2009)

Crazy over priced.....£70 for oils that some places sell for £30??? maybe fold just get blinded by the fact they're getting ?% off


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

I suspect that as we’re in lockdown and they deliver, it’s an opportunity to deliver a little extra revenue from a captive consumer.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

I think they know that you have to use a discount code on service items once you do the prices are pretty much the same as the rest, but sometimes they ran the promos on detailing stuff and it made it really cheap on some items 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Yeah, prices on detailing items on offer can be cheaper than anywhere else, then add a code. Youve got to keep your eye out and always check prices in CP4L. Had some real bargains in the past.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

After I got 5 litres of snow foam for 11 quid I think they realized they were giving stuff away, Jon at forensic did a vid where they wouldn't send him the stuff he bought as they made a mistake on the deals 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Varied to say the least, they do occasionally have good deals,. They used to 10% on performance parts but this seems have gone as well. CP4Less are generally cheaper. 
Its simply caveat emptor.


----------



## Dave Y (Jan 26, 2009)

I ordered some snow foam on the 1st and still waiting.


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Dave Y said:


> I ordered some snow foam on the 1st and still waiting.


And yet branch delivery on Saturday was within 1 hour of placing the order for some service parts and primers/rust prevention stuff.

I was very impressed.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looking on ECP today I see they now have paired up with garages to fit the car parts. You buy the products and it lists garages and prices for the job. 

I thought it looked quite good. Saves finding a garage that will fit parts you've bought.


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

Kerr said:


> Looking on ECP today I see they now have paired up with garages to fit the car parts. You buy the products and it lists garages and prices for the job.
> 
> I thought it looked quite good. Saves finding a garage that will fit parts you've bought.


I'm not sure where the value is in that tbh; if I was a garage I wouldn't want to commit to fitting something a customer has bought in the assumption it's going to fix the problem. At least if I was a garage and supplied the parts too I would have some form of comfort over the quality of what I was fitting. Sure, garages will fit other stuff anyway, but it's the exception rather than the norm. They will cost a job based on making money on both labour and the part. If you aren't able to fit it yourself then unless it's something super rare and difficult car to get bits for my belief is the you should probably just get the garage to do the whole lot, including supplying the part.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Ennoch said:


> I'm not sure where the value is in that tbh; if I was a garage I wouldn't want to commit to fitting something a customer has bought in the assumption it's going to fix the problem. At least if I was a garage and supplied the parts too I would have some form of comfort over the quality of what I was fitting. Sure, garages will fit other stuff anyway, but it's the exception rather than the norm. They will cost a job based on making money on both labour and the part. If you aren't able to fit it yourself then unless it's something super rare and difficult car to get bits for my belief is the you should probably just get the garage to do the whole lot, including supplying the part.


The garages have chosen to sign up. They'll know what they are signing up to.

I get garages only wanting to fit parts they supply. Most of the time they are buying from the same places as us. This way you can see who is willing to do it rather than bothering them with requests.

I get that they need some margin in the parts to cover when something goes wrong, but the mark ups on simple parts like brakes is often astronomical.

I'm not sure how the system works, but it does seem it's only certain things that garages will fit.

I think it's quite handy.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Well these 2 companies still aren't coming out to play are they. Good job I stocked up on £4 bottles of TW dry n shine, £6 for 3 CG soft edgless microfiber, A few megs items, £3 EZ wash mitts and pads and loads of other Nik-naks last year. You can still get Prestone screen wash at a good price but no deals on anything else for a while that I've spotted.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Autobrite sale on CarParts4Less

CarSOS Fuzz & Tim Edition Autobrite Cleaning kit
Save On Autobrite Detail Equipment	
Autobrite Fine Grade White Detailing Cleaner Clay 200g
Autobrite Fine Grade White Detailing Cleaner Clay 200g
£14.98
Autobrite AUTOBRITE DIRECT CORRECT IT! - Restore Correction Polish 250ml
Autobrite DIRECT CORRECT IT! - Restore Correction Polish 250ml
£9.99
Autobrite SUPERFOAM! - Pre Wash Snowfoam 1ltr
AutobriteSUPERFOAM! - Pre Wash Snowfoam 1ltr
£11.99 £10.48

Save On Autobrite Cleaning Equipment	
Autobrite The Enforcer Glass Towel £5.49

Autobrite Crystal Superior Glass Cleaner 500ml
£8.99 £7.89

Autobrite Very Cherry NON Acid Wheel Cleaner 500ml
£10.00 £8.79


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Well Magifoam 5L is only £24.99, 
But...
Its a hazzardous substance and can't be mail ordered !!!!


----------

